# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers > Parrainages >  [A parrainer] Jack, lapin réhabilité de laboratoire

## White Rabbit

Son histoire
Jack est un jeune lapine né début juillet 2021. Il a été pris en charge par l'association le 2 septembre 2021. Il est issu d'un surplus de reproduction et n'a donc pas été utilisé en laboratoire. Il découvre à présent la vie de lapin de compagnie avec Marine, sa famille d'accueil.


Son caractère
Craintif à sa sortie de laboratoire, Jack est de plus en plus à l'aise avec sa famille d'accueil, tout en étant encore timide. Il cherche le contact et accepte les câlins (en particulier sur la tête), sans toutefois en réclamer. C'est un lapin curieux, qui semble apprécier la musique (il s'installe en face de sa FA lorsqu'elle joue du violoncelle) et apprécie beaucoup son tunnel dans lequel il aime faire des allers et retours.





_Si vous voulez aider White Rabbit à prendre soin de Jack en attendant son adoption, vous pouvez le parrainer, en nous écrivant à parrainage@white-rabbit.org ou en remplissant le formulaire qui se trouve ici : formulaire de parrainage
Votre parrainage pourra servir à acheter des granulés, du foin, du matériel, ou à participer aux frais vétérinaires (antiparasitaire, vaccination, stérilisation...).


En tant que parrain vous pouvez également lui envoyer des jouets si vous le désirez.


Vous recevrez en échange des nouvelles et des photos de Jack pendant toute la durée du parrainage, et serez informé en avant-première de son adoption!_

----------


## White Rabbit

Jack est un lapin curieux, qui aime les câlins sans les réclamer. Il est dynamique et aime grimper, il a également déjà sauté par-dessus l'enclos que sa famille d'accueil avait mis autour de son instrument de musique pour le protéger.


Elle le décrit comme un chouette lapin.

----------


## White Rabbit

Jack est un lapin sociable, mais qui a ses têtes; il va être plus proche de certaines personnes et se montrera plus distant et timide avec d'autres. Il est très câlin et pot de colle avec sa famille d'accueil.
Très curieux, il a également un grand besoin de pouvoir creuser.
Jack court en rond quand il est joyeux.   :Smile:

----------

